

A strong case for using separate computers for work and personal use - charliesome
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/d30ae1c692ff53c3?pli=1

======
ars
Care to explain? I don't see any case at all, much less a strong case.

~~~
dwynings
The OP's link is porn.

~~~
ars
Ok, that's pretty embarrassing, but what does that have to do with work
computer vs home computer?

And if you really wanted to compartmentalize things, can't you just logout and
have two accounts on your computer?

~~~
mooism2
Yeah, it's more an argument against looking at porn while working.

